# Name that skid



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

a fernco?


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> a fernco?


haha, was referring to the whole skid - this is only the second one I've ever installed and have never seen them anywhere else so wondered if it would stump anyone here...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I believe a pressure booster


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> I believe a pressure booster


negative...

hint: it is water treatment related...


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Some sort of distillation equipment?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ur're the reason why the re-circ line doesn't flow..


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

h2omanipulator said:


> haha, was referring to the whole skid - this is only the second one I've ever installed and have never seen them anywhere else so wondered if it would stump anyone here...


Who cares about the skid. I think the fernco is gonna score you big points with the ball-busters on this site!!!


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

mccmech said:


> Who cares about the skid. I think the fernco is gonna score you big points with the ball-busters on this site!!!


the 6" sch 80 is just a suction line for that blower, so it's just sealing air, I don't use fernco's in plumbing :no:


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

CaptainBob said:


> Some sort of distillation equipment?


negative - no heat involved


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

De ionizer?


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> De ionizer?


:no:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Dehumidifier?


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

clorinator?


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

nada, I wouldn't have known had I not installed it either. It's treating groundwater that has a high VOC content so the customer can re-use for their Make-Up Water, we're harvesting about 15 million gallons per year out of the ground. 

The technical name of this is an air stripper, the pump feeds it in to the top of the big grey assembly, while the blower is simultaneously pulling a vacuum from the top as well - the water cascades down a series of perforated stainless steel plates thus releasing the VOC's and making the water safe to use.

Betcha can't guess where they pipe the exhaust on the blower to, getting rid of the VOC's?:whistling2:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

h2omanipulator said:


> nada, I wouldn't have known had I not installed it either. It's treating groundwater that has a high VOC content so the customer can re-use for their Make-Up Water, we're harvesting about 15 million gallons per year out of the ground. The technical name of this is an air stripper, the pump feeds it in to the top of the big grey assembly, while the blower is simultaneously pulling a vacuum from the top as well - the water cascades down a series of perforated stainless steel plates thus releasing the VOC's and making the water safe to use. Betcha can't guess where they pipe the exhaust on the blower to, getting rid of the VOC's?:whistling2:


to a carbon filter. Is the fumes sulfur? We have similar systems but it is just open tank vented to the atmosphere.


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> to a carbon filter. Is the fumes sulfur? We have similar systems but it is just open tank vented to the atmosphere.


Right out to street level, ha

I'm not sure what voc's are in the ground water but it's in a downtown area so I wouldn't be surprised if it's contamination from old dumping practices back in the day.


----------

